# bull dog thinks he is an elephant



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

this was funny, his face is so cute at the end lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that was too cute!!!! What an awesome dog


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cute. And how nice is it to see an EB that's not obese?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Very cute. And how nice is it to see an EB that's not obese?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Gotta love EB's. Makes me miss my old one. If I had the time I would sooo get another in a heart beat. 

They are just soo much maintanance


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hahahahaha that's awesome!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha I love it!


----------

